# Petit désaccord



## Lilly (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
J’ai déjà posté sur ce sujet. Il y a quelques semaines. Mais la situation est un peu délicate.

Je résume, je suis en année incomplète avec un parent employeur  depuis Septembre 2021 . (Un contrat "moyen").

En cours d’année un avenant a été établi (à la hausse), ce qui le transforme en un contrat correct.

Courant Mai/Juin ce PE m’annonce qu’il souhaite faire garder L , en crèche 2jrs/semaine à compter de Septembre 2022, (ce qui diminue considérablement le nombre d’heures/semaine). 

Ma réponse fut sous condition, c’est à dire que j’accepte à la condition de se "re" basé sur le contrat initial. 
J’établis l’avenant, et là…le PE employeur me signale qu’avec le nouveau taux horaire, il n’aura plus d’aides de la CAF.
Celui-ci me propose de passer en année complète, mais je reste également perdante.

Qu’en pensez-vous? Merci pour vos retours qui s’avèrent toujours d’une grande utilité 🙂
Belle journée!


----------



## kikine (29 Août 2022)

bonjour
dans ce cas c'est très simple je refuse l'avenant, il veut mettre son gamin en crèche et bien qu'il fasse, mais suis pas bouche trou, donc soit il me garde a temps plein soit il me licencie pour la crèche.. d'autant plus qu'une place 2 jours par semaine c'est impossible a compléter... voilà au moins j'ai une place a temps complet qui se libère et pôle emploi palliera a ce licenciement le temps de retrouver un autre contrat pour le remplacer


----------



## Lilly (29 Août 2022)

Merci @kikine, 
Effectivement, c’est logique mais ce n’est pas le point de vue des parents employeurs😞


----------



## kikine (29 Août 2022)

on s'en fiche de leur point de vue, ce qui compte c'est ce qui est le mieux pour VOUS, le pe lui, voit son porte monnaie, pas de raison que vous ne fassiez pas de même


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

Il n'y a que toi qui peut dire si ça te convient ou pas.
Je suppose que si en AC ça passe c'est qu'alors sinon ton taux horaire comparé au nombre de jours d'activité déclaré te ferait dépasser le plafond CAF?
Quoi qu'il arrive c'est à toi de savoir si le calendrier d'accueil te permettrait de compléter avec un autre contrat? Ou bien de disposer de temps pour toi (en fonction de tes autres contrats).
Si la réponse est non soit tu refuse, prenant le risque (ou la chance d'allouer cette place entière à une famille) que le PE décide alors de rompre totalement le contrat. 
Soit tu acceptes en limitant la perte seche de salaire. 
Quoi qu'il arrive aujourd'hui absolument aucune loi ne permet à ce PE de te forcer la main sur aucun changement, c'est donc toi qui détient les cartes.

Le PE décide de mettre son enfant à la creche à mi-temps: pour quelles raisons? 

Parce qu'il espère faire des économies?! Dans ce cas il cherchera tous les arguments pour te faire accepter d'être moins bien payée.
Parce que la creche n'avait pas, pour le moment, une place à temps plein à leur proposer?! Dans ce cas, dès qu'une place se libérerait il te lâcherait même avec les efforts consentis avant.
Parce qu'il croit que ça préparera mieux son enfant à l'entrée à l'école?! Dans ce cas c'est à toi de lui démontrer que l'enfant sera tout aussi prêt voir mieux en restant chez toi à temps plein plutôt que cet espèce de bidouillage. Propose des sorties car elles sont le meilleures moyens d’éveil ce que la crèche a bien du mal à proposer d'ailleurs. 
Ce que je sais c'est que les creches ont la pression de la CAF pour qu'elles acceptent de prendre des enfants pas à temps plein, car il faut absolument remplir tous les trous (et répondre à toutes les formes de demandes), ce qui ne fait qu'occasionner plus de trous encore à remplir. résultat les crèches se retrouvent à proposer des places à temps partiels pour combler leur trous même à des familles dont les besoins sont plus importants se moquant bien de l’intérêt de l'enfant. Quand je discute avec du personnel de crèche, qui s'occupe vraiment des enfants et pas de l’administratif, je n'en trouve aucune pour y voir un intérêt à l'enfant: elles constatent toutes des difficultés pour trouver sa place.

Voilà pourquoi si je devais accepter une telle modification elle ne serait qu'à condition qu'elle me convienne moi.
Et là il n'y a que toi qui peut répondre.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 

TOUJOURS penser à SON porte-monnaie 

Dois-je accepter ou pas d’avoir un salaire à la baisse ? NON 

Donc NON il faut refuser et privilégier POLEEMPLOI qui paiera le manque à gagner et une place ENTIÈRE pour le 

REMPLACER.


----------



## Lilly (29 Août 2022)

#Griselda, Il me semble que l’employeur souhaite mettre le petit en crèche pour le préparer à la rentrée ainsi que le "sociabilisé" davantage. Mais en fait, peu importe la raison, je ne peux en aucun cas me retrouver désavantagée🙁


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour je vois un truc qui cloche vraiment *Lily écrit j'établis un avenant que le PE refuse .*
_Dans pareil cas du coup c'est a l'assmat de démissionner non ?_


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Août 2022)

Il faudrait l'air de rien demander au PE d'établir un nouveau avenant avec les nouveaux calculs qu'il propose avec les 2 jours de crèche .planning horaires tout bien et dessus écrire 
REFUSE l'avenant barré date et signé.et la soit le contrat reste tel que soit le PE licencie.


----------



## Capri95 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
Pfff.. j'ai déjà entendu cette histoire " la crèche pour la sociabilisation" ben voyons !
Nous faisons autant de sociabilisation qu'un accueil en crèche.
J'ai eu le cas avec une petite louloute mais la maman changé de lieu de travail, donc elle l'a mis en crèche à côté de son nouvel emploi.
Le papa m'a dit " bah c'est pour la sociabiliser" ! je lui ai dit " je fais pareil elle est en contact avec d'autre enfants.
Bref fin de contrat !
Le hic dans l'histoire c'est que les horaires de la crèche, le lieu et les conditions d'accueil ne lui convenait pas ! Elle est resté 3 mois en crèche ! la petite avait des problèmes de sommeil, un petit qui hurlait sans cesse n'arrêter pas de la réveiller. La petite était fatigué selon sa maman, c'était une grande dormeuse chez moi !
Résultat la maman est revenue chez moi ! ( j'avais encore de la place heureusement pour elle !)
Voilà, voilà alors la crèche c'est pas terrible
Donc si le contrat ne vous va plus, cherché en un autre et pendant ce temps vous toucherez de l'aide de pôle emploi.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Alors actuellement GROSSE PÉNURIE de professionnelles en crèches 

Obligées de recruter avec très peu d’heures de formation en urgence. 

C’est comme pour les profs. En 4 jours t’es prof 🙌🤣


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

une de mes cousines, enseignante en maternelle et primaire, nous a dis qu'elle ne voyait pas de différence entre les enfants issus de crèches ou de chez une AM, par contre, pour ceux qui sont restés avec maman, c'est plus dur


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Bon et bien comme kikine et Chantou avenant (établi par le PE avec sa nouvelle demande) REFUSé point barre ! il ne veut pas et bien il ne met pas son enfant à la crèche pas compliqué ne vous laissez pas intimidé vous avez les cartes en main de toute façon ! Capri perso je n'aurais pas repris l'enfant ou alors avec une bonne augmentation pour bien les faire suer et les faire réfléchir !!! perso cette histoire de sociabilisation ne tient pas j'ai souvent eu des enfants seuls chez moi pendant une période et jamais eu de soucis à l'école bien au contraire !!!


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

1) Comme je l'ai déjà dit l'excuse qu'un enfant serait mieux préparer à l'école s'il va à la crèche est une idée sans fondement.
Au contraire les enfants de la creche souvent mettent plus de temps à accepter l'idée de ce changement qui semble ne pas leur apporter grand chose.
Ce qui préparre le mieux un enfant c'est lui accorder du temps pour grandir à son rythme.
Et si c'etait la seule motivation du PE alors pourquoi ne pas conserver le contrat et la rémunération de l'AM?
Les PE veulent faire ce choix? Ça les regarde, l'AM, en tant que salarié n'a pas à en pâtir car un contrat a été signé et il doit être respecté. 
On a le droit de demander des modifications mais l'autre partie n'est jamais obligée d'accepter.
Toute fois si un nouvel accord est trouvé et satisfait les 2 parties, chacun voit midi à sa porte.

2) Non, Nounoucat1 ce n'est pas à l'AM de démissionner car quand elle dit "qu'elle propose un Avenant" c'est plutôt une erreur de langage car la modification à la base est bien demandée par le PE, non par l'AM. Celle ci, a proposé de rédiger un Avenantà la place des PE maisà présent celui ci prétend alors qu'il n'aurait plus d'aide et demande une autre négociation. Tant qu'une négociation n'aboutis pas à un accord, le contrat reste en l'état. Si l'une des 2 parties souhaite alors rompre le contrat elle en a le droit mais jamais l'obligation. En outre là l'AM n'a aucune raison de démissionner, elle peut se contenter de laisser le contrat tel quel, il se poursuit, les PE sont alors obligés de la payer selon le dernier accord signé, qu'il confit son enfant ou pas. Le PE dans cette situation devrait décider au choix:
- laisser le contrat tel quel et abandonné l'idée de la creche
- laisser le contrat el quel et emmener son enfant à la creche puisqu'il y tient mais devra quand même payer son AM integrallement sauf les IE et IR les jours d'absence (l'AM sera alors tenue de rester dispo pour l'enft selon les heures du contrat même si elle pense savoir qu'il ne vient pas)
- rompre le contrat de l'AM dans le respect du préavis (celui ci devra être payé selon le dernier contrat signé) et trouver une solution si la creche ne lui prends pas son enfant à temps plein

Voilà pourquoi l'AM est en position de force et n'a aucune raison de transiger au delà de ce qu'elle a envie pour elle même.

Je garderais précieusement tous les contactes qui me demanderait une place car quoi qu'il arrive à la place de notre collègue je m'attendrais ++ à une rupture de contrat de la part du PE, que j'accepte de négocier ou non d'ailleurs.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 

Il ne faut JAMAIS écrire un avenant proposé par l'employeur.
Là, clairement c'est toi qui propose l'avenant, puisque tu dis (à moins que je n'ai pas bien compris), j'écris l'avenant et la maman tique (en gros).
Cet avenant à t'il été vraiment rédigé par toi ? Y a t-il un avenant initial (rentrée septembre), proposé par le parent ?
Si oui, il s'agit alors d'une contre-proposition.

L'avenant mentionnant la diminution d'heures est signé ?


----------



## Lilly (29 Août 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
J’ai effectivement rédigé l’avenant…Aucune signature pour le moment (pj  jointe) 
La derrière proposition du PE est de passer en année complète, ce qui nous renvoi à quelques centimes près au même mensuel initial… Mais les CP sont inclus dans ce cas, ce qui me désavantage…non?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Là clairement c'est toi qui proposes l'avenant et non le parent. Puisqu'il refuse, tu restes simplement sur l'avenant précédent.

Il ne faut pas faire les avenants pour l'employeur. Ou tu aurais dû indiquer avenant n° ... à l'initiative du parent employeur.

Les cp ne sont pas inclus dans la mensualisation en année complète, pour être payés il faut qu'ils soient acquis.
Donc certainement des sans solde à poser lors de tes prochains congés.

Mais comme les filles, je n'aurais pas accepter (là c'est juste un avis) une réduction d'heures pour que l'enfant aille en crèche.
Si la crèche n'accueille pas ? Tu prends l'enfant en HC ? Ou s'il est malade ?
Là on rentre dans le questionnement pratique, mais il faut y penser.
Pour l'heure, aucun avenant, ou accord signé, le contrat reste tel quel.


----------



## Lilly (29 Août 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988, merci pour toutes tes infos et conseils🙂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Les conseils, on s'en inspire ou pas, chacune doit faire ce qu'elle juge bénéfique pour elle.
Les infos sur l'avenant par contre, bien les respecter.


----------



## pommedamour26 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis dans la même situation que vous je suis actuellement en arrêt maladie car je me suis fait opérer de l’épaule et un de mes parents employeur va mettre leur enfant à la crèche 3 jours par semaine et du coup souhaite continuer avec ce mode de garde à ma reprise du coup il me reste que le jeudi et vendredi en 8-17h alors que je l’avais 4 jours par semaine et une semaine sur 4 5 jours par semaine comme vous ça ne me fera pas du tout le même salaire.. 
pour le moment ne m’ont pas présenté d’avenant mais je cherche à la remplacer par un contrat de 4 jours si je trouve je refuserais l’avenant et devront me licencier 
Bien sûr j’augmenterai mon taux horaire si finalement je décide de conserver ce contrat mais je préférerais qd même en trouver un autre mais pour le moment rien 
Mais c’est moi qui déciderai si je garde ou non


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour refusez l'avenant et trouvez un autre contrat sur 4 jours. Si vous refusez l'avenant c'est aux parents de vous licencier .c'est pour ma part terminé quand j'entends crèche !


----------



## nadber (1 Septembre 2022)

J'ai été dans la même situation 3 fois et nous avons fait un avenant qui satisfaisait tout le monde. Je n'ai perdu que 2 heures de salaire par jour et les parents étaient bien contents de m'avoir quand les petits étaient enrhumés car en crèche on leur demande souvent de les garder à la maison. Cela leur permettait aussi de me les confier car ils se sont vite rendu compte qu'en crèche ils étaient fatigués car dormaient moins bien et qu'on vivait à leur rythme chez moi. Bon courage


----------

